# Challenge Rules



## Gatsby (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi All,

Absolute newbie here - would like to enter the challenge - nothing like jumping in the deep end  

I can't find the rules for the challenges anywhere .... re upload sizes, does the photo have to be taken in June .... etc etc.

Please feel free to drop a link on my head if I've missed it!!  :? 

Cheers,
Gatsby


----------



## JOZE666 (Jun 2, 2004)

just send t to the email 'photochallenge@thephotoforum.com' and it has to be less than 70 kb.. no watermarks or things added to the photo.. add your nick to the email..


----------



## manda (Jun 2, 2004)

The deadline for submissions is June 30th.
You can email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.
We ask each member to keep their photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum), to include their forum username when submitting, and to submit no more then one photo.
Please ensure that the submitted photo is in the form of a jpeg image and no larger than 70k. Images that are way over size wise, will not be accepted.


----------



## iiqjohnwick (May 20, 2015)

Absolute newbie here - would like to enter the challenge - nothing like jumping in the deep end


----------



## snowbear (May 20, 2015)

iiqjohnwick said:


> Absolute newbie here - would like to enter the challenge - nothing like jumping in the deep end


and late, since this thread ended almost 11 years ago.


----------

